
SF Nerds Can Now Impress Dates with UberSELECT - confiscate
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/09/shallow/#.6qjorz:HPXL
======
hugh4
Is the standard Uber Black really a Mercedes S-Class now? What happened to the
Town Cars?

I'm not sure who the market is for riding in the back of a BMW 3-series is
though. People who prioritise a fancy badge over legroom, perhaps?

------
detaro
Interesting URL slug... someone changed the title to the published one to late
in the process?

